# P238 7 Round Mags Pop Out



## Lonestar3 (Dec 25, 2013)

I bought a Sig 7 round mag which failed to stay locked in the grip when the gun fired from the first day. Thinking this was a bad mag I bought another one and had the same result. The 6 round mag Sig includes with the pistol never fails so I presume the problem is their 7 round mag. Has anyone else had this problem with the 7 round mag, or is it a problem with the pistol.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I only use my 7 rd mag in my P238 and have experienced no issues with the magazine releasing prematurely or unexpectedly. May be a defect in the magazine if your 6 rd mag is functioning fine.


----------

